# Are There Any Happy Welk Owners Out There?



## KarmaChameleon (Jul 21, 2014)

So, let me start by saying that I am not smart... We bought our timeshare from Welk directly. It was stupid. We shouldn't have done it. But we're stuck.

So my question. Are there any other people in our situation that actually really enjoy their Welk ownership? If I calculated the costs right, it'll take us about 20 years before we break even on this thing and that's only if the hotels through interval are super nice.

So, any other Welk members out there that bought direct? Make me feel a little better


----------



## ivywag (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm not a Welk owner, but we have traded Hyatt points for two of your new properties--Northstar Lodge and Sirena del Mar. (Actually, we booked Northstar through Hyatt directly, but most of the property now belongs to Welk.)  Both are really nice.  It seems to me that Welk is moving into the upscale market. Hopefully, that will make you feel better!!!


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 22, 2014)

I don't own at Welk, so can't speak to directly to Welk ownership.. However we purchased our TS direct from HGVC.  I was a bit uneasy at the time, but my wife was all for in and very excited so we purchased.  In retrospect, we paid way too  much.  

That said, i have used my HGVC points to go on some great vacations, and having the timeshare has allowed  us to have some fantastic long trips over the past few years.  Including a trip that might been my best trip ever, at least in terms of relaxing and unwinding...

I consider the Timeshare an investment in future vacations, and it allows us to book larger units in different locations than i would have booked it i was using cash for the room, or even hotel points.

We plan to purchase at least one more week with HGVC in the next year or two.  Then maybe a week with a different program a few years after that, both would be resale now that we know about that..


----------



## presley (Jul 22, 2014)

Like the others, I don't own Welk, but wanted to let you know in most cases, you get more bang for your buck by staying in a Welk resort.  You mentioned using Interval and there are many very nice timeshares that trade through Interval.  There are exchange fees for that.  That is why I said you'd get more for your money by staying in a Welk, assuming there are no exchange fees to do that.  Interval also has some cheap getaway weeks during off season should you decide you want to vacation more often than your purchase allows.

Rather than feel bad for buying, think of your purchase as an investment in family time.  It forces us to take weekends much more often than we ever have and also makes it easier to do a bigger vacation further away from home.  I can honestly say that I regret not buying one of the resorts that I own now, back when it was being built and was only for sale for retail prices, which was around $15K.  It would have been very useful when the kids were younger and we would have used it as a vacation home year after year.  Sure, I bought it a few years ago on resale for 10% of the original price, but we missed about 15 years of kids growing up that we can't get back.


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 22, 2014)

*Love Welk*

I love Welk and have owned for over 20 years.  The difference is I am a weeks owner in the original villas that bought resale for almost nothing.  Welk is my favorite of all that we own.  We also own at Orange Lake, Donatello, and points in Worldmark.  I like the way Worldmark works for us but if I had only one place to choose it would be The Villas at Welk in Escondido.
Bart


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 22, 2014)

KarmaChameleon said:


> So, let me start by saying that I am not smart... We bought our timeshare from Welk directly. It was stupid. We shouldn't have done it. But we're stuck.
> 
> So my question. Are there any other people in our situation that actually really enjoy their Welk ownership? If I calculated the costs right, it'll take us about 20 years before we break even on this thing and that's only if the hotels through interval are super nice.
> 
> So, any other Welk members out there that bought direct? Make me feel a little better



We are owners in the Welk Resort system- first as fixed week unit owners in the original Resort Villas section in Escondido, and then "upgraded" into the Platinum points program.

The Platinum program definitely provides more flexibility, but required additional cost. The resorts are very nice and like an earlier poster said, Welk continues to enhance their properties. We have stayed in Escondido (Resort Villas and Mountain Villas) and Sirena del Mar in Cabo. We have also visited their properties in Northstar, Branson and Palm Springs.

One benefit they provide if you do decide to make trades through II is that II will give you an accommodation certificate. We have used several of them over the years and stayed at some nice places that happened to be available, including Marriotts.

If you would like to talk directly, I would be happy to answer any questions you have. Just send a private message to me and we can arrange a time to talk.

The key, now that you are "stuck" with it, is to learn how to maximize what you have and enjoy all of the nice vacations that you can take. We got involved in timesharing right after getting married and have enjoyed years of great vacations, both with and without our kids.  Think of it as an investment in a certain type of lifestyle. 

Mike


----------



## KarmaChameleon (Jul 26, 2014)

I appreciate all the friendly responses, especially from you Mike. I think the idea of a timeshare is still appealing to us, but I'm just disappointed in the dishonesty and sales techniques.

I handle sales too, and I always try to be upfront with the client. I'd rather have a happy client than have their money and have them be upset. I'm just sad that such dishonest people exist...

But I am happy that others have bought direct and are happy with their purchase. It gives us hope for the future! I hope to learn from everyone on this forum!


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 26, 2014)

KarmaChameleon said:


> I appreciate all the friendly responses, especially from you Mike. I think the idea of a timeshare is still appealing to us, but I'm just disappointed in the dishonesty and sales techniques.
> 
> I handle sales too, and I always try to be upfront with the client. I'd rather have a happy client than have their money and have them be upset. I'm just sad that such dishonest people exist...
> 
> But I am happy that others have bought direct and are happy with their purchase. It gives us hope for the future! I hope to learn from everyone on this forum!



We agree with your comments about the sales team at the Escondido location (our experience at Cabo was quite good.) we referred a friend to Welk and they were absolutely turned off by the sales tactics. Fortunately, the resorts and the resort staff are very good and we have never had any issues with them. 

Enjoy your vacations!

Mike


----------

